# [SOLVED] Upgrade 8.1 minus STORE?



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Yawl, :banghead:

My Store has never worked, along with Skype app? I am prompted to the free upgrade to (drum rolll) Windows 8.1.
Unfortunately, I do not know how to do this without "Store"? Ihave spent hours with all of the fixes proposed on microsoft community, to no avail. Is there another like me who has sourced a cure for this dreadful condition?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade 8.1 minus STORE?*

have you completed all the windows updates and installed those ?

firewall maybe blocking, what firewall(s) do you have on the PC


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Upgrade 8.1 minus STORE?*

Try this: Upgrade to Windows 8.1 Without the Windows Store


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade 8.1 minus STORE?*

Yes ETAF, all updates are complete, and the Norton protection I did turn off in one attempt.
This appears to be a widespread problem, judging from what I read? I am one of a large number of "Store Compromise" and other app failures.


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade 8.1 minus STORE?*

Thanx spunk funk, I did actually find this too, not attempted yet though as I don't need to do it until after the following week. Important jobs for laptop until then. I must be on the right track?


----------



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade 8.1 minus STORE? SOLVED*

OK, for all people who have jumped through the "fix" hoops and ticked all the boxes like chkdsk, sfc /SCANNOW, Wsreset.exe, task manager settings for altered boots, driver upgrades, bowing down to the great god MS etc etc. try this.

Make sure that you are an administrator on your machine, and goto "user accounts". Set up another complete user and give it admin rights. Log off and login to the new user. You will have to activate a Microsoft email account in there.

Goto start and click on "Store". If you have luck on your side, voila! it actually opens, and you see the Windows 8.1 free download. Click on that and then twiddle your thumbs for some hours while it does that, and many other things, until you actually get an installation of Win8.1. 

After the new account loads, log off and login to the old account. See if you can click on "store" there and have success - I did!

If for some reason when you are back doing the initial download and the whole process goes pear shaped - that's normal too, in my experience with other machines. Somehow the account gets corrupted, and SCANNOW will come up with files that it is unable to repair, on log readouts that are not readily available? windir logs cbs cbs.log - Bing

best of luck. :smile:


----------

